# Lube



## StickerPeeler (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello. I was wondering what type of lube I should use. So far I use Traxxas 50 K and Maru. Is there better brands? And if so, what are they? Thank you!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 4, 2016)

It really comes down to preference. It all affects the handfeel of the cube, and some take longer to break in. Maru is really not a long-term lube you can set up a puzzle with, I just use it before comps as it smooths everything out. Traxxas is great for the core once you break it in, but for the pieces you need a lighter lubricant, you could try Lubicle speedy (more high end) or cubicle weight 1/2. People also have success with custom store lubricants like CubeDepot lube or speedcubeshop lube, but the most well known would be cubicle, lubicle, maru, and traxxas.


----------



## StickerPeeler (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks so much! This really helped.


> loiloiloi


----------



## Lazarus Holl (Jun 4, 2016)

I suggest Maru. It doesn't last very long, but its extremely easy to use, you just put a few drops in the florian holes and it works like magic


----------



## StickerPeeler (Jun 4, 2016)

Lazarus Holl said:


> I suggest Maru. It doesn't last very long, but its extremely easy to use, you just put a few drops in the florian holes and it works like magic


Thanks!!


----------

